# Great War YouTube channel



## The Basket (Apr 25, 2017)

I want to give a shout for the Great War which in my view is excellent for anyone who wants to know about ww1.
It's a very light veneer and not in depth but it gives info which otherwise you wouldn't know. 

_View: https://youtu.be/MmfMNle3slg_


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 26, 2017)




----------



## The Basket (Apr 27, 2017)

I cannot recommend this channel enough. 
If you are a ww1 person or interested in that then it would behove you to watch.


----------



## Elvis (Apr 29, 2017)

Thanks for the heads up.
Will have to check that out.


----------



## parsifal (Apr 29, 2017)

looks pretty good, thanks for sharing


----------

